# emersed rotala goias



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone have a photo of an emersed form of this plant? I searched but couldn't find a photo on the interwebs.  Does it have a different leaf shape if grown emersed? TIA.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I've found only that photo in wet's posting, emersed "Goias" somewhat hidden between Hemianthus http://petalphile.com:8080/logs/images/20100625/goias_log_20100625.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...59324-my-thingy-40g-breeder-6.html#post541416
As far as I've read, the emersed leaves of Rotala mexicana (I mean the species in general, not a particular form) are rather narrow. Flowers tiny and inconspicuous.

Btw., just now I've found that list of Philippine plants of the family Lythraceae:
http://www.philippineplants.org/CoFamsPDF/LYTHRACEAE.pdf
=> 4 Rotala species occur in the Philippines: R. catholica (introduced from the Americas), R. indica (typical weed of rice paddies), R. mexicana & R. pentandra. 
It may be interesting how Rotala mexicana from the Philippines looks in the submersed form. R. catholica and pentandra are apparently not yet known in the hobby and could be worth a try.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s.
Rotala catholica is a synonym of R. ramosior
http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/record/tro-19200257


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> It may be interesting how Rotala mexicana from the Philippines looks in the submersed form. R. catholica and pentandra are apparently not yet known in the hobby and could be worth a try.


There are numerous local races of _R. mexicana_, some occurring side by side. There are also other races that grow prostrate submersed like the Goias.


----------

